# car disaster.



## OgtheSamurai (May 11, 2008)

Maybe not the correct category for this post but..
A few days ago i was driving my 03 jetta 1.8t and the engine caught fire. After the fire department put out the fire (everything in the engine compartment was destroyed) the fireman showed me the damage and said in his estimation the fire started in the battery somehow. The fire didnt burn through the firewall. The front tires still seemed inflated when the wrecker came to pick it up. The car had been pretty thoroughly ungraded between the original owner and myself. APR ecu, cold air intake, clutch, eurosport high flow exhaust, h&r lowering kit, mille miglia evo 5 19" wheels, kyb gtx struts, roll bar... etc. Ive never made an insurance claim ( i have full coverage) on a car but it seems like i once was told they usually give you current book value which would be around $3000. 
What Im wondering is, is there any hope i might be able to salvage the mods behind the motor back? Their original value is worth probably more than the total book value of the car. Is it possible or reasonable to consider salvaging those mods, buying another 03 jetta 1.8t, installing the salvaged mods on that?? Id be half way there if i could feasibly do that. Otherwise, i simply can not afford to start over from scratch. Any thoughts on this? It would be appreciated. The insurance adjuster is supposed to contact me monday afternoon.
August


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NdbkSAL-Koc


Why I always have a fire extinguisher. 


But this video WILL give you hope. 


The fuse for the alternator melts quite often on those cars. 

Replaced A LOT of fuse holders that began to melt.


----------



## OgtheSamurai (May 11, 2008)

Well I appreciate it and everything. But after taking my time I ended up buying an 08 Audi Quattro wagon 2.0t. Should be ready for a stage 1 or 2 chip upgrade by now. I like it pretty well you know it's it's a nice car but repairs and work done are ridiculous!
! I'll never not miss my jetta tho.. But whatever .


----------



## jhax327 (Sep 11, 2016)

Im willing to bet your fuse block on top of your battery melted due to off gassing from the battery over time.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

I know it’s an old thread but what a horrible car the 2.0 Audi from those generation. 

Give me a roasted Mk4 before I take an old Audi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

